# White Rock Mountain - Wabi Kusa



## EvitaL (17 Nov 2015)

Yesterday I started my first ever wabi-kusa project! I bought a second hand Dennerle Nano Cube 30L from a friend of mine and ordered some ADA Aquasoil Africana, hemianthus callitrichoides "cuba", rotala sp. "vietnam" and rotala sp. "gia lai" in-vitro plants.

I also used some cuttings of staurogyne repensis, hydrocotyle tripartita, hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig" and ludwigia repens.

Here is a quick picture from yesterday, straight after set-up.





I could'nt find any spaghnum moss from nearby stores, so my friend brought some wild spaghnum moss from a swamp near her summer cottage. I hope this will not be a problem. It was really difficult to tie up the moss balls with africana inside them. I had to use a quite thick layer of moss to keep the substrate inside. As a fertilizer I used a couple Tetra initial sticks per each ball.

The stones I got from my father who collected them from the shores of the arctic ocean.




Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Nov 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## GHNelson (17 Nov 2015)

Hi and welcome to the ukaps!
Nice little set up!
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Nov 2015)

Hi EvitaL,Welcome to UKAPS 

Great start Looking forward to seeing the plants growing in.


----------



## Bacms (17 Nov 2015)

Great start really like the use of the sand area to create contrast between full and empty space


----------



## Antoni (17 Nov 2015)

That looks promising Evita, love the stones and the composition! The moss ball - usually in the kokedama world, they use some clay to keep it together. But if you have managed to tie the ball, should be ok, as long as you don't move it, replant in it too much.


----------



## nelly9 (17 Nov 2015)

I spy one next to it, Can we see ?


----------



## EvitaL (17 Nov 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and feedback  
Nelly9, the one next to my new wabi is actually just a houseplant (soleirolia soreilorii) planted in a glass bowl. It seems to like this place:




Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Dylan (17 Nov 2015)

Nice start AvitaL. You have actually started at a very high notch. keep up


----------



## EvitaL (5 Dec 2015)

Not much to report yet. Plants are slowly starting to creep towards the light:










Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Evital, Nice


----------



## zozo (7 Dec 2015)

Interesting detail in the rocks.. Nice W-K..


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2015)

Very good.
Any temptation to grow in then flood?


----------



## EvitaL (8 Dec 2015)

I must say I was a little tempted to do a planted tank in this one as well, but had already promised the Mister that two tanks is enough  But I really enjoy following the growth in this emersed setup aswell 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## EvitaL (8 Dec 2015)

I noticed yesterday that there are some mystery plants appearing from the moss balls. Interesting to see how they will develop. Might be some seeds that came with the moss from the swamp?





Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2015)

Hi all, 





EvitaL said:


> mystery plants appearing from the moss balls. Interesting to see how they will develop. Might be some seeds that came with the moss from the swamp?


It looks like a member of the <"Ericaceae">.  It won't be from seed, but possibly from a vegetative fragment.

Cranberry (_Vaccinium oxycoccus_) maybe? It is a small plant.




cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (8 Dec 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Cranberry (_Vaccinium oxycoccus_) maybe? It is a small plant.



And a very lovely one..  Never seen it like that. Thanks for sharing that picture..


----------



## EvitaL (16 Dec 2015)

Now Im getting some mushrooms too 




Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## zozo (16 Dec 2015)

Great!!  Have you also noticed how fast they grow?? I wouldn't be surpriced if they are the fast growing organism on the planet.  I once noticed a compleet mushroom growing in less than 10 hours and only live about a day..

One Morning


 

Same evening..


----------



## KarthikC (9 Jan 2016)

Hello there, 

This is a very nice thread; I would keep a close watch on this. Keep the updates coming. 

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## EvitaL (9 Jan 2016)

Zozo: Yup! These things popped up in one day and couple of days later they had disapeared.

Here is a quick pic of the current situation:





Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## EvitaL (9 Jan 2016)

Thank you Karthik! 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------

